# Nasal bleeding--strange timing



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I've previously posted info on Yunnan Baiyao--now I have a mystery that I could use some help with... Jordie is a Golden 14+ years old. He's had anal gland cancer since March. This past weekend the vet hospital detected cancer in his abdomen and likely in his nose (L nostril). He's been bleeding occasionally form the nostril, sometimes profusely. We've been able to stop it with Vit K, Neosynephrin and the YB. Now the mystery: he only hemorrhages late at night--after 11 PM but mostly in the wee hours of the morning (2 AM to 4 AM is the most likely time). His meds have been spaced out so he gets a constant dosage of them 24/7. He sleeps in the same place as he does during the day. Any ideas?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't have any experience with this, but wanted to tell you I'm sorry to hear this about Jordie. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Most pollen is released between 3AM to 5AM.
Perhaps the pollen is causing some inflammation in the nose? This could cause some swelling in the nose, stretching the tissue and causing the veins to break. I've seen this with some of our students with allergies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jordie*



AtticusJordie said:


> I've previously posted info on Yunnan Baiyao--now I have a mystery that I could use some help with... Jordie is a Golden 14+ years old. He's had anal gland cancer since March. This past weekend the vet hospital detected cancer in his abdomen and likely in his nose (L nostril). He's been bleeding occasionally form the nostril, sometimes profusely. We've been able to stop it with Vit K, Neosynephrin and the YB. Now the mystery: he only hemorrhages late at night--after 11 PM but mostly in the wee hours of the morning (2 AM to 4 AM is the most likely time). His meds have been spaced out so he gets a constant dosage of them 24/7. He sleeps in the same place as he does during the day. Any ideas?


I am so sorry to hear this about Jordie. I would definitely tell the vet about it.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmmmmm. Interesting thought. Certainly makes more sense than anything I've come up with so far. Thanks a lot for commenting!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

BajaOklahoma said:


> Most pollen is released between 3AM to 5AM.
> Perhaps the pollen is causing some inflammation in the nose? This could cause some swelling in the nose, stretching the tissue and causing the veins to break. I've seen this with some of our students with allergies.


I'm really crappy at responding correctly (not too savvy with computer-stuff!). My comment earlier was for you--again, thanks.
SJ


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this about Jordie. I would definitely tell the vet about it.


Yup--the vet knows a bit about the bleeding but I need to give him more definitive info. I've been recording all of the times he's had nosebleeds.

Thanks!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I don't have any experience with this, but wanted to tell you I'm sorry to hear this about Jordie.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


Thanks a lot. Wer'e day by day but he's been doing better yesterday and today. Hope that continues!

SJ


----------

